# NY (Washington Heights, NYC)-Rats for adoption, girls



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

NY (Washington Heights, NYC)-Rats for adoption, girls. Candida said, "I'm very saddened to say I can no longer keep my girl ratties. They are almost a year old and my son has a very bad allergy to them!
They’re two female fancy rats so sweet, playful and energetic. Thanks,
Candida." Contact, email: candida.guevara610 at gmail dot com


----------

